

Ask HN: How do you name your mobile devices? - fjk

I&#x27;m sitting in a coffee shop and I can see the real names of a dozen people over Bluetooth because their devices are named things like &quot;John Doe&#x27;s MacBook Pro&quot; and &quot;Jane Doe&#x27;s iPad&quot;.<p>My computer uses the same naming convention, and I was wondering if it&#x27;s a bad idea to do this. Is there a better way?<p>A poll would be neat for this, but I don&#x27;t have enough points to start it. Someone feel free to create it!
======
nmc
Like my home IP address or my e-mail address, I believe my full name is not
very private data. If it allows people to know that I own an iThingy, or to
relate my surname to my MAC address, then so be it. I accept this is not
private data, I do not use my surname or email as a password.

Calling you computer "Fitzgerald John Kennedy's MacBook" will not reveal any
critical information about you.

If I prefer to enforce my own naming conventions (which do not reveal my
name), it is mostly because I love naming things myself, and making up naming
rules.

If you are looking for a better way to name a laptop/smartphone, please define
the "goals" of naming.

~~~
fjk
Thanks for the feedback! My question was too vague about the goals of naming.
I was thinking that it might be a security issue to have your name out in the
open.

